# [Mac Mini 2011] Photos du montage d'un second disque [SSD]



## ccqb_fr (29 Août 2011)

Salut,

Il y'a quelque temps, j'avais promis sur ce post une vidéo sur le déballage de mon nouveau Mac Mini core i7, et elle est faite. J'ai juste besoin de faire deux ou trois coupes pour la poster.
Le problème c'est que j'ai justement besoin de mon Mini pour ça, et je viens juste de recevoir la pièce qu'il me manquait pour enfin le remonter.
Cette pièce, c'est la fameuse nappe qui permet d'ajouter un second disque à son Mini.
Je l'ai reçue, je l'ai montée, et voici quelques photos de la manip' :

Le Mac Mini et le SSD OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS 120 Go :






Démontage du mini. Je mets pas trop de photos car tout est merveilleusement expliqué sur iFixit a cette page (en anglais)





















La nappe indispensable :










A gauche la nappe présente dans le Mini version disque solo, à droite, la nappe pour l'ajout du second disque :





La suite dans le message suivant (trop de photos)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h57 ----------

Remontage du tout dans le boîtier :


















































Boot du mini avec la touche OPT enfoncée, gestionnaire de disque :
Le SSD





Le disque d'origine





Réinstallation sans support physique : téléchargement de l'image de Mac OS X Lion sur les serveurs d'Apple directement (le Mini est connecté à internet via ethernet mais ca marche aussi en Wi-Fi)











*Conclusion :*

Le démontage : respecter à la lettre le modop' donné par iFixit. J'ai pas d'action chez eux, mais tout est vraiment bien détaillé et les photos en haute résolution sont bien utiles.

L'intégration : L'agencement des composants dans le boîtier est vraiment bien pensé, et l'espace à l'intérieur est optimisé afin de ne laisser aucune place à du vide inutile.
Du coup, on ne peut être approximatif ni pour le montage ni pour le démontage, sous peine de se retrouver avec une vis qui ne trouve pas son pas ou avec une pièce qui s'emboite mal avec une autre.
Pour finir, rien ne sert de forcer si ça ne passe pas, juste prendre son temps et recommencer si besoin est.

Le SSD : Il est reconnu immédiatement et comme tel par le système.
Par ailleurs, il est préférable de bien laisser le disque dur d'origine à sa place initiale et mettre le SSD dans l'espace qui était laissé vide dans le Mini.
*Cela correspond à l'inverse des photos que j'ai prises.*
J'ai d'ailleurs tout redémonté pour inverser les disques.

Ce qui donne au final :
"Upper" (le plus au dessus) : le SSD
"Lower" (au dessous) : le disque dur d'origine

Cela permet, si j'ai bien compris, d'attribuer la charge du SSD au bus le plus rapide, qui serait le "Upper"

Et puis le SSD au dessus du bon vieux disque mécanique, ça sonne mieux je trouve 

Le système, est désormais définitivement installé.

Next soon !


----------



## naf (29 Août 2011)

Excellent post. 
Ca me servira eventuellement un jour.


----------



## kyffran94 (29 Août 2011)

Alors là, un grand bravo, moi j'ai pas osé, j'ai préféré l'acheter tous monté par Apple, un grand merci pour ce retour. C'est mon premier SSD et vraiment y'a pas photo, c'est le top du top


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Août 2011)

J'ai tenté de changer mon DD par un Vertex 3 hier : super déception.

J'ai déjà démonté des tonnes de Mac portables et fixes, ce SSD est mon troisième (2 Intel avant lui) que je monte (3 fois dans un mini).

Le montage/démontage de ce mini sont quand même plus simple que le précédent mini, il n'y a pas photo.

Mon problème est que le Vertex n'est pas reconnu !

Il est pris sans problème dans mon MBP 13" 2011 du boulot mais rien de rien sur le mini. J'enrage. Je pense qu'il va repartir en SAV et que je vais prendre un Intel 510 si possible.

Pas reconnu au plus bas niveau, par l'EFI, dès le boot. Il n'y a rien à faire, le DD d'origine marche, je branche le SSD et plus rien.


----------



## Crazy_mouton (30 Août 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour ces photos et tes précieux conseils.
J'ai vraiment hâte de monter mon mac mini (et surtout quitter Windows)
Cependant, une question me vient en voyant le Vertex III:
Le mac mini gère le SATA III?
Est-ce qu'il y a une grosse différence (en terme de débit) entre le vertex II et III?
(oups ça fait 2 questions)


----------



## Powerboobook (30 Août 2011)

Je possède un Mac Mini Core i7 à 2,7ghz, j'ai acheté chez MacWay un SSD le Patriot WildFire 240go, il marche nickel avec des performances tout aussi costaud que celle du vertex III
Sinon pour le démontage, pour mettre un second disque, ça me refroidi un peu, faut vraiment vider la machine


----------



## Genuis (30 Août 2011)

> Cependant, une question me vient en voyant le Vertex III:
> Le mac mini gère le SATA III?



Oui le Mac Mini gère le SATA 3 (6Gbit/s)


----------



## Crazy_mouton (30 Août 2011)

Merci Genuis


----------



## mystikchepas (30 Août 2011)

Qu'est-ce que c'est ces 4 rondelles beige que tu as placé ? 
Tu les as eu ou ?


----------



## Bushido82 (31 Août 2011)

Bravo et merci pour le tuto


----------



## Genuis (31 Août 2011)

> Qu'est-ce que c'est ces 4 rondelles beige que tu as placé ?
> Tu les as eu ou ?



Je pense ne pas me tromper en disant que se sont des rondelles anti-vibration


----------



## mystikchepas (1 Septembre 2011)

Ah mais oui !
Bon va falloir que je m'en trouve quelques unes avant de rajouter un autre disque


----------



## erou (4 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
J'ai aussi monté un SSD 60Go de OCZ avec le kit de iFixit, ce n'était pas très facile d'emblée, mais, comme il a déjà été dit, il faut vraiment s'en tenir aux instructions. Pour le remontage c'était aussi un peu plus difficile, mais ça a marché. Et à la fin, que du bonheur. Un Mac Mini qui démarre en 15-16 secondes et des applications qui démarre au quart de tour!
Je ne peux que recommander de le faire!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h58 ----------

Merci encore pour toutes ces infos présentées en détail.
J'ai quand même une question. Peut-on, sans aucun risque, remplacer le disque d'origine (500 Go) par un deuxième OCZ 60 Go et travailler avec un RAID 0 sans problème? L'avantage serait que le MM serait encore plus rapide.
Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## la.fouine (6 Septembre 2011)

@ccqb_fr Félicitation !

Chez Apple un très aimable conseiller m'a dit au téléphone que la garantie tombait à l'eau si on ouvrait le Mac mini pour changer de disques durs et que seul le changement de mémoires ne cassait pas la garantie.
Est-ce du bluff ?

-


----------



## limadala (7 Septembre 2011)

la.fouine a dit:


> @ccqb_fr Félicitation !
> 
> Chez Apple un très aimable conseiller m'a dit au téléphone que la garantie tombait à l'eau si on ouvrait le Mac mini pour changer de disques durs et que seul le changement de mémoires ne cassait pas la garantie.
> Est-ce du bluff ?
> ...


Exact, mais en même temps, *selon certains*, le mini revient rarement en SAV...


----------



## titou89 (7 Septembre 2011)

Salut à tous,
Je suis en train de chercher la nappe pour rajouter un SSD sur un mac mini 2011,
sur ebay j'en trouve pour le mac mini 2010 :
Brand new (922-9560) Bottom Hard Drive Flex Cable for Mac Mini Server Mid 2010 - A1347

mais est-ce la même pour le mac mini 2011 ?
elle marcherait avec un vertex 3 SATA 3 ?
sur le tuto, il semble que ce soit celle du mid 2010, vous confirmez ?
elle marche bien sur le mid 2011 ?
bien à vous
Chris


----------



## erou (7 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
Ben moi, j'en ai une en trop. J'en avais déjà acheté une avant de prendre le kit de iFixit. Alors... si t'es intéressé... Elle est pour le nouveau MM 2011.


----------



## Genuis (8 Septembre 2011)

> Salut à tous,
> Je suis en train de chercher la nappe pour rajouter un SSD sur un mac mini 2011,
> sur ebay j'en trouve pour le mac mini 2010 :
> Brand new (922-9560) Bottom Hard Drive Flex Cable for Mac Mini Server Mid 2010 - A1347
> ...



Il me semble avoir vue que la référence du Mac Mini n'est pas changer entre la version 2010 et 2011. Techniquement je te dirais que sa marche, maintenant avec les nappe Apple il faut mieux être prudent...

Moi je viens de commander mon Mac Mini i7 + un M4 de 256Go +8Go de Ram... Autant vous dire que sa pique... Même si j'ai commandé sur l'Apple Store Education sa fais "que" 50 Euros en moins de quoi me payer la RAM.


----------



## titou89 (8 Septembre 2011)

Merci @Erou et @Genuis,

ben en fait j'ai commandé hier ce que je pense être la bonne référence sur  VIS Apple Macintosh, elle sera disponible sous 12 jours 
c'est la Part No. : 076-1391 et la première qui est plugué sur le HD d'origine est la Part No. : 076-1390, regardez ici :
http://www.applemacparts.co.uk/stor...p-hard-drive-flex-cable-mid-2011-p-72357.html

par ailleurs sur ifixit, il m'ont répondu que le kit sera à nouveau disponible sous quelques jours 

Plus qu'à attendre le mini I7 avec la carte AMD.
le tout avec un petit 120Gb Vertex 3 et 8Gb de ram et ça devrait le faire.

sinon, j'ai regardé avec attention cette vidéo :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=HTvUGLF8NPs&gl=FR&hd=1

et je pense que le gars c'est trompé, il plugue le SSD en Lower ...
en plus il ne démonte pas tout et mets le HD au chausse pied on dirait,
zen pensez quoi ?


----------



## Genuis (8 Septembre 2011)

J'ai regardé hier, il y avait 12kit en stock chez iFixit, je sais pas se qu'il en est aujourd'hui. Mais iFixit doit recevoir régulièrement des nouveau kit en petite quantité mais de façon très régulière.  Autre chose, fais très attention au SSD de la marque OCZ, ils ont certes des performance alléchante mais les mises a jours sur les Mac sont un vrai parcours du combattant, j'ai un Vertex 2 dans mon MacBook est j'ai réaliser un tuto qui a était pas mal utiliser pour mettre a jours les SSD OCZ (la procédure est la meme sur vertex 2 et 3) bon a l'heure actuel sans lecteur CD c'est quasi impossible ! Et sur les nouveaux Mac 2011 c'est encore plus embêtant (regarde le sujet "mise a jour vertex 2" dans la cave du Mac) bref je te conseil le M4 de crucial ou le derrnier SSD de OWC ils ont des outils adapter au Mac.  Alors mon avis sur le slower ou autre moi j'y crois pas. Un port SATA est un port SATA... Les deux étant identique et gérer par un contrôleur SATA qui gère le 6gbit sur tout ses port sata.  Maintenant pour la méthode de montage y'a pas a se faire de soucis, si tu compte juste remplacer le DD d'origine tu n'a pas besoin de tout démonter, le démontage complet n'est utile que si tu veux mettre 2 disques ou SSD.   Perso je viens d'acheter aujourd'hui un Mini i7 et un SSD M4 de 256go plus les 8Go de RAM. Je ne compte pas pour le moment mettre un deuxième disque étant donner que j'ai la Time Capsule 2To a coter pour le stockage.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h29 ----------

Désoler j'écris sur IPhone donc pas facile d'ecrire...


----------



## Genuis (9 Septembre 2011)

Je reviens ici se matin pour finir (et depuis mon Mac donc sa devrait être plus clair que sur l'iPhone )

Je voulais aussi rajouter, qu'il est quand même preferable de mettre le SSD sous le HDD, simplement parce que un HDD chauffe (surtout si vous avez un 7200 t/m). Dans le cas ou vous mettez le SSD au dessus du HDD il risque de ramasser toutes la chaleur que dégage le HDD (la chaleur monte, m'enfin sa vous le saviez). De plus la coque en aluminium du Mac Mini favorise la dissipation de chaleur est le faite que le HDD se trouve en haut coller à la coque en aluminium va favoriser la dissipation. 

Avoir un Mac Mini qui est chaud quand on le touche sa pause pas vraiment soucis, sa veut dire qu'il dissipe bien, alors qu'un ordinateur froid dextérieur ne veut pas dire que dedans il n'est pas chaud.


----------



## titou89 (9 Septembre 2011)

et bien vraiment un grand merci.
c'est vrai que je ne me suis pas posé la question des MAJ de firmware.
Je vais reconsidérer ma config, franchement merci bcp.
C'est vrai aussi que c'est étrange que Apple branche le HD sur un slot moins rapide ...
mais bon.
En fait je vais garder l'original de 500Gb et rajouter un SSD, donc je démonterais l'ensemble comme indiqué sur ifixit, et oui aussi pour éviter la chauffe SSD.
derrière j'aurais un NAS qnap 559 Pro II avec 10Tb en raid 5
sinon je pense aussi acheter un graveur BD externe, j'installerais un windows avec bootcamp et j'ai pas mal d'archives (et de BD vierges) à exploiter.
je regardais celui là :
http://www.generation-nt.com/samsung-se-506ab-graveur-blu-ray-externe-usb-actualite-1252961.html
en blanc à coté.
bref, les applis qnap pour ipad, mon mini, mon iphone, du W On lan, du vnc et je suis paré pour gerer mon install de loin (car je suis souvent sur les rails) 
merci bcp, je vais de ce pas regarder le SSD que tu me conseille 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h54 ----------

bon apparement meme chez crucial c'est un peu la lutte pour les MAJ firmware.
beaucoup posent la question de la clé USB bootable, sans trop de réponses ...
finalement mon lecteur DB externe en USB sera un achat a faire rapidement


----------



## Genuis (9 Septembre 2011)

> et bien vraiment un grand merci.
> c'est vrai que je ne me suis pas posé la question des MAJ de firmware.
> Je vais reconsidérer ma config, franchement merci bcp.



Pas de soucis, ont ne pense pas forcement à regarder se genre de détail avant d'avoir acheté un SSD, sauf que quand on regarde que Crucial a sortis une mise à jour il y a 2 semaines qui améliore de 20% les performances de son SSD. Que juste avant ils ont sortient une mise à jour qui corrige un soucis avec les Mac (un probleme de la roulette). On se rend relativement vite compte que les updates sont primordiale pour avoir un SSD qui fonctionne vraiment bien.



> C'est vrai aussi que c'est étrange que Apple branche le HD sur un slot moins rapide ...
> mais bon.



Non non, pas de soucis à te faire il n y a pas de port plus ou moins rapide, sinon je te dit pas le "bordel" que sa mettrai quand tu fais du RAID... Bref si tu veux en savoir plus direction Wikipédia :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA

Tu trouvera cette ligne :


> Le _Serial ATA_  a de multiples avantages par rapport à son prédécesseur, les trois  principaux étant sa vitesse, la gestion des câbles et le branchement à  chaud (_Hot-Plug_). L'ancienne norme ATA est communément désignée sous le nom « _Parallel ATA_ » (P-ATA) afin que les deux ne soient pas confondues.
> Les premiers modèles de _Serial ATA_, apparus en 2003 permettent un débit théorique de 1.5 Gbit/s par seconde, mais ont été conçus pour aller bien plus vite. Le _Serial ATA II_ double sa vitesse à 3 Gbit/s puis le SATA III à 6 Gbit/s est apparu en 2009. Le débit théorique de 1.5 Gbit/s correspond à 187 Mo/s ; en pratique, on ne dépasse pas les 150 Mo/s. Cependant à 150 Mo/s ce n'est que 17 Mo/s de plus que le plus rapide des _Parallel ATA_ :  l'ATA/133. Les bus parallèles ont maintenant des difficultés pour  augmenter leurs vitesses à cause d'un problème de synchronisation des  lignes de données. Le _Serial ATA_ utilise le nouveau LVDS pour la signalisation.
> Avec les disques durs à plateaux tournants, l'augmentation du débit  de l'interface est sans grand intérêt lorsqu'un seul disque est utilisé,  puisque ceux-ci ne permettent pas en 2010 un débit crête supérieur à 150 Mo/s1,  d'autant plus que, contrairement au P-ATA où tous les disques branchés  sur un seul câble doivent partager la bande passante, *en SATA chaque  disque dispose du maximum autorisé par sa norme et celle du contrôleur.*  La norme SATA II permet l'utilisation de multiplicateurs de ports, qui  permettent d'utiliser plusieurs disques à partir d'un seul connecteur du  contrôleur.
> Les normes SATA II (débit crête pratique ~300 Mo/s) et surtout SATA  III (débit crête pratique ~600 Mo/s) deviennent indispensables avec les  SSD, dont les débits crête oscillent entre 250 et 400 Mo/s début 20112.




Voila, comme sa, c'est réglé 



> En fait je vais garder l'original de 500Gb et rajouter un SSD, donc je  démonterais l'ensemble comme indiqué sur ifixit, et oui aussi pour  éviter la chauffe SSD.



Oui c'est pour sa que je te conseil de mettre le HDD en haut, la loi physique dit que la chaleur monte donc autant préserver ton SSD de la chaleur du HD en le mettant en dessous, et de plus le "contact" avec l'aluminium facilitera l'evacuation de la chaleur de se dernier. 



> je regardais celui là :
> http://www.generation-nt.com/samsung...e-1252961.html
> en blanc à coté.



Oui, je vais aussi m'acheter un lecteur optique externe, par contre je sais pas si je dois prendre celui d'Apple ou un autre. Je sais pas trop si il est possible de booter sur un CD à partir du lecteur d'Apple ou d'un autre fabriquant. Le but étant de faire les MAJ du SSD et de l'utiliser les très rare occasion (genre récupérer la musique d'un CD...) Je vais me pencher sur la question quand j'aurais la bête. Parce que j'ai peut etre une autre idée concernant la MAJ du SSD par USB.




> merci bcp, je vais de ce pas regarder le SSD que tu me conseille
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h54 ----------
> 
> ...



Pour répondre à sa, c'est simple il est peut être plus difficile de mettre à jour un SSD chez Crucial en USB par contre c'est totalement faisable avec un lecteur optique. Donc dans le pire des cas une foi tous les 6 moi tu le démonte, tu trouve un ordinateur avec une lecteur optique (98% des ordinateurs au monde) tu le monte dedans et tu fais la mise à jour (tu peux le faire depuis un PC ou un Mac peut importe étant donner que tu ne boot pas sur le SSD pour faire la mise à jour. d'ou l'interet aussi de mettre le SSD en bas comme sa pour le démonter tu n'a pas besoin de démonter toute ta machine.

Sinon il reste cette solution la, se SSD utilise le même contrôleur que le Vertex 3 les performances sont donc quasi identique et il à l'avantage que le fabriquant viens de commencer la mise en place d'un utilitaire spécialement pour les Mac (je sais pas si il marche vraiment bien).

Le seul truc c'est que j'ai aucun retour sur se SSD sur sa qualité de fabrication sa durée de vie etc. De plus il faut réussir a trouver un vendeur en France pour éviter des frais de port hallucinant.

http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/SSD/OWC/Mercury_6G/


----------



## titou89 (11 Septembre 2011)

encore un grand merci.
bon du coté des lecteurs optique externe,
c'est un peu le bazard,
je lis du tout et du rien 
certains disent que seul en firewire on peut booter et encore, seulement avec le superdrive officiel.
bref je suis à la recherche de ce dernier élément pour switcher totalement.
le top serait le lecteur/graveur BD samsung, mais est ce que l'on peut booter dessus ?
est-ce qu'il est reconnu par bootcamp, est-ce que l'on peut graver des DB dessus via bootcamp sur un W7 ?, encore quelques questions auxquelles je vais trouver des réponses et te les feraient partager si tu veux 
sinon, je pense que je vais rester sur le Crucial que tu as pointé, le M4


----------



## limadala (11 Septembre 2011)

titou89 a dit:


> encore un grand merci.
> bon du coté des lecteurs optique externe,
> c'est un peu le bazard,
> je lis du tout et du rien
> ...


Salut,

Pour le boot, je pense que l'on peut dessus. Mais tu peux aussi booter avec de l'usb (disque ou clé).

Pour bootcamp, à moins de me tromper, je pense que ça ne fonctionne plus avec Lion...
A vérifier!


----------



## Genuis (12 Septembre 2011)

> certains disent que seul en firewire on peut booter et encore, seulement avec le superdrive officiel.



Quand on regarde, sa pourrait être vrai que Apple n'autorise le boot que sur son superdrive. Par contre le coup du firewire j'y crois pas... Simplement parce que le SuperDrive est USB et que pour installer OSX Lion une clef USB est idéal.



> est-ce qu'il est reconnu par bootcamp ?



Voila une bonne question ! Si tu achète le graveur Samsung je ne suis pas sur qu'il soit reconnus par Mac OS. Il y a quand même quelque chose qui me permet de croire que oui, c'est que la derrniere version de Toast il est possible de télécharger un pluging pour graver des BD-R. Donc si on peut graver des BD-R avec Toast sur Mac, c'est qu'il y a forcement des graveurs BD qui sont reconnu pas Mac OS.



> est-ce que l'on peut graver des DB dessus via bootcamp sur un W7 ?



Sa c'est sur que oui. Windows 7 reconnaitra ton graveur sans soucis et tu pourra faire ce que tu veux avec comme si tu étais sur un PC. 



> Pour bootcamp, à moins de me tromper, je pense que ça ne fonctionne plus avec Lion...
> A vérifier!



BootCamp marche encore avec Lion, la seul restriction c'est que seul Windows 7 est supporté par Bootcamp maintenant (même si il existe des méthodes pour faire marcher Win XP)


----------



## titou89 (12 Septembre 2011)

en effet, ce matin je suis tombé sur cette info :
http://press-releases.techwhack.com...ortable-bluray-writer-drive-mobile-pc-market/
The SE-506AB drive is compatible with all major operating systems, including Win7 and Mac OS. In addition, the drive features Buffer Under Run technology to prevent errors that may result from writing speeds that exceed data transfer speeds, while also enabling PC multitasking.

plus qu'à vérifier que le boot fonctionne sinon je serais bon pour un démontage en règle à chaque MAJ de firmware SSD.

bon, ben j'suis presque pret à switcher moi 
bye bye mes shuttles empilés les uns sur les autres,
bonjour le gros nas et le mac mini,
ca va faire de place chez moi tout ça


----------



## Genuis (12 Septembre 2011)

> plus qu'à vérifier que le boot fonctionne sinon je serais bon pour un démontage en règle à chaque MAJ de firmware SSD.



Oui, à mon avis c'est l'information qui doit être le plus dure à trouver. Par contre ne te restreint pas à ton Graveur Samsung pour le boot. Je pense qu'il faut élargir la recherche à savoir :

Peut t'on booter sur un lecteur/graveur externe autre que celui d'Apple. A partir du moment ou tu arrive à trouver la réponse à sa, sa marchera avec ton Samsung parce que si il est gérer en "natif" par MacOS X, y'a pas raison qu'il ne boot pas. 

En regardant rapidement sur le net, il parait qu'on peut booter sur un périphérique USB depuis les processeurs Intel. Maintenant y'a personne qui dit clairement que sa marche avec un lecteur CD.


----------



## Papa-Ours (12 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir a tous, je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un mac mini 2,5 Ghz avec la carte graphique AMD, et j'aurai aimer y mettre un SSD, car le 5400 t/m c'est vraiment limite. Est il vraiment necessaire de tout demonter pour le faire ? Car ca me fait un peu peur. Merci pour vos reponses


----------



## Genuis (13 Septembre 2011)

Si tu veux juste changer le DD d'origine, tu n'a pas besoin de tout démonter  normalement je reçois le miens vers la fin de semaine donc je pourrais te dire réelement mais d'après le premier démontage de iFixit pas besoin


----------



## arturus (13 Septembre 2011)

OWC a fait une vidéo de démontage du macmini server : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13wcKCYo_Xw&feature=related   dans laquelle owc remplace les dd d'origine par deux ssd.

Pour un mini non serveur il faudra peut etre rajouter  des pieces pour caler le dd au dessus du ssd.

Je me suis mis cette vidéo sous le coude pour le jour où je me prendrais un mini.


a+


----------



## Genuis (13 Septembre 2011)

Si tu veux juste remplacer le HDD Apple par un SSD ou un autre HDD tu a deux tuto :

Le premier, il arrive carrément à mettre 2 disques sans démonter toutes la machine. Donc le premier tu peux le changer facilement sans tout démonter :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTvUGLF8NPs&feature=related

La deuxième vidéo c'est OWC qui la propose le fabriquant de SSD, du coup ils prennent plus de pincette en démontant légèrement la carte mère pour avoir assez de place pour travailler.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkaRS6w5l1o&feature=related

Pour ceux qui ont la version Serveur, voir le lien que propose arturus au dessus


----------



## Papa-Ours (13 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses, je me lancerai dans l'aventure a la fin du mois quand j'achèterais mon SSD et je vous dirai la suite. Merci encore pour tout


----------



## Himax (14 Septembre 2011)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai réussi à faire la màj firmware de mon crucial M4 à partir d'un mini i7 2011 grâce à un graveur externe iomega pour PC en USB.
Donc pas de soucis, je l'ai gardé dans un coin.


----------



## Genuis (14 Septembre 2011)

> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai réussi à faire la màj firmware de mon crucial M4 à partir d'un mini i7 2011 grâce à un graveur externe iomega pour PC en USB.
> Donc pas de soucis, je l'ai gardé dans un coin.



Merci de ton retour, donc normalement pas de soucis pour ce qui est des autres graveurs.

_PS: Hallucinant le graveur ! Il fait 2,38Kg le machin ! _


----------



## titou89 (14 Septembre 2011)

escellent merci beaucoup pour les infos


----------



## Tygroux (15 Septembre 2011)

Salut,

il y a un kit de montage pour le 2° DD, ou il faut juste la nappe?

merci.


----------



## Genuis (15 Septembre 2011)

> Salut,
> 
> il y a un kit de montage pour le 2° DD, ou il faut juste la nappe?
> 
> merci.



Si tu a déjà tout les outils pour le démonter, tu peux le faire sans.

Maintenant si tu est quelqu'un de plutôt très prudent tu peux prendre le kit avec les différents outils pour ne pas faire de bêtise.

Regarde les vidéos un peut plus haut. Tu a un gars qui monte le 2em DD sans outil sans même démonter la carte mère..


----------



## Tygroux (27 Septembre 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Si tu a déjà tout les outils pour le démonter, tu peux le faire sans.
> 
> Maintenant si tu est quelqu'un de plutôt très prudent tu peux prendre le kit avec les différents outils pour ne pas faire de bêtise.
> 
> Regarde les vidéos un peut plus haut. Tu a un gars qui monte le 2em DD sans outil sans même démonter la carte mère..



Ok, quel est lien pour le kit?

Merci.


----------



## Genuis (28 Septembre 2011)

> Ok, quel est lien pour le kit?
> 
> Merci.


Voila le liens :

http://www.ifixit.com/Apple-Parts/Mac-Mini-Dual-Hard-Drive-Kit/IF171-005

A l'heure actuel, ils sont en rupture de stock, mais pas de panique ils réapprovisionnent régulièrement. Il suffit juste de regarder de temps en temps ou de s'inscrire par email pour savoir quand ils ont du stock.


----------



## limadala (28 Septembre 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Merci de ton retour, donc normalement pas de soucis pour ce qui est des autres graveurs.


Cela veut donc dire que tous les graveurs usb sont bootables et reconnus par les mac min?


----------



## Genuis (29 Septembre 2011)

> Cela veut donc dire que tous les graveurs usb sont bootables et reconnus par les mac min?



Bha disons que ce n'est pas une restriction de Apple, donc à partir du moment ou le Mac Mini reconnais le lecteur externe il bootera dessus. Je vois pas pourquoi un graveur Iomega fonctionnerais en boot est pas un autre...


----------



## phildobrazil (4 Octobre 2011)

bonjour a tous

je suis attentivement ce post car je souhaiterais upgrader mon mac mini 2010 dont voici les refs

intel core 2 duo 2,4ghz
2 go ddr3 1067 mhz
lecteur optique integre
mac osx 10.6.8

questions:

1:dois je passer sous lion?
2:4go ou 8go de ram pour gérer ma médiathèque sous XBMC?
3:quel type de ram? lien prix?
4:ssd crucial m4 ou autres? pourrais je me servir du lecteur optique interne pour ses mises a jours?

5:me sentant pas pour son install,ou pourrais je le faire monter de façon nickel sur paris par un magasin competent?adresses?prix?

merci d'avance pour vos suggestions avisées
a bientôt


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h15 ----------

oups ,j'oubliais the last one!

j'ai 12 to en caviar green
que me conseilleriez vous en Nas performant et facile d'usage?

merci


----------



## Genuis (4 Octobre 2011)

> 1:dois je passer sous lion?


Rien ne t'oblige a utiliser Lion 



> 2:4go ou 8go de ram pour gérer ma médiathèque sous XBMC?


Vue le prix de la RAM, tu peux passer directement à 8Go de RAM ! sur le site de Crucial tu en a pour 45,44&#8364; TTC les 8Go...



> 3:quel type de ram? lien prix?


Tu peux directement aller l'acheter sur le site de Crucial, en plus de sa tu a un système sur leurs site qui permet de tomber directement sur la RAM qui est compatible avec ton Mac Mini

Voila le liens pour ta machine :
http://fr.crucial.com/eu/store/list...el Core 2 Duo 2.4GHz) DDR3 - Mid 2010&Cat=SSD

Tu coche la case mémoire d'ordinateur, et tu aura la RAM qu'il te faut avec le SSD de la taille que tu veux. Tu fais ajouter au panier, tu achète et le tour est jouer ! Le site de Crucial est bien pour les commande, sa fais le deuxième Mac Mini 2011 que je monte avec un SSD et la RAM acheté chez eux 



> 4:ssd crucial m4 ou autres? pourrais je me servir du lecteur optique interne pour ses mises a jours?


Moi je te conseil un Crucial M4 oui. Et effectivement avec ton lecteur optique interne tu va pouvoir très facilement faire les MAJ du SSD en 2min c'est fais ! Tu met le CD tu boot dessus tu écris "yes" et basta 



> 5:me sentant pas pour son install,ou pourrais je le faire monter de  façon nickel sur paris par un magasin competent?adresses?prix?


Oui, tu peux tout à faire le faire monter par un APR. Par contre sur Paris je peux pas te dire d'adresse pour faire sa.



> j'ai 12 to en caviar green
> que me conseilleriez vous en Nas performant et facile d'usage?


 12TO sa fais combien de disque ? Parce que il faut que tu trouve un NAS avec beaucoup beaucoup de baie.


----------



## phildobrazil (4 Octobre 2011)

ca me fait 6 caviar green de 2to chacun donc que je souhaite coupler donc avec mon mini grace a un NAS pas prise de tete et bien performant...je nage un peu dans toutes les ref de NAS

merci,Genuis, pour ton aide en tout cas 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h15 ----------

memoire de 8go commande sur crucial
par contre,faut'il un adapteur pour que le ssd M4 prenne la place de mon vieux 5800tours?
et ou le commander? ifixit?

thanks a lot

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h39 ----------

memoire de 8go commande sur crucial
par contre,faut'il un adapteur pour que le ssd M4 prenne la place de mon vieux 5800tours?
et ou le commander? ifixit?

thanks a lot


----------



## Genuis (4 Octobre 2011)

> par contre,faut'il un adapteur pour que le ssd M4 prenne la place de mon vieux 5800tours?
> et ou le commander? ifixit?



Non pas besoin, les SSD sont de taille standard comme les disques des Mac Mini. C'est à dire 2,5" en 9,5mm. Donc tout est pleinement compatible.




> memoire de 8go commande sur crucial



Tu a déjà commandé la RAM ? Pourquoi tu n'a pas commandé le SSD en même temps ? Tu aurais eu une seul commande à passer chez eux (peut être que tu l'a trouvé moins chère ailleurs)


----------



## phildobrazil (4 Octobre 2011)

sur grosbill, le m4 crucial de 128go est a 160eur jusqu'à vendredi

http://www.grosbill.com/4-crucial_s...ta_6_go_s_-138851-informatique-disque_dur_ssd

le 356go a 320 eur

c'est carrément pas mal a ce prix la

pour un NAS,je suis tjs preneur de toute suggestion...
a bientôt

encore merci


----------



## phildobrazil (6 Octobre 2011)

bonsoir a tous

je cherche un tuto video sur upgrade d'un ssd M4 crucial dans un mac mini 2010
quelqu'un aurait'il un lien?

merci d;avance


----------



## Papa-Ours (9 Octobre 2011)

Bon bien voila j'ai sauté le pas, j'ai maintenant un OCZ agility 3 dans mon mini 2011 et j'en suis trés content, demontage et montage trés facile, mon mini tourne super bien maintenant. Couplé avec un disque dur d'un To en firewire pour les données lourdes et une sauvegarde time machine c'est le pied !


----------



## codemfr (17 Octobre 2011)

ccqb_fr a dit:


> Le SSD : Il est reconnu immédiatement et comme tel par le système.
> Par ailleurs, il est préférable de bien laisser le disque dur d'origine à sa place initiale et mettre le SSD dans l'espace qui était laissé vide dans le Mini.
> *Cela correspond à l'inverse des photos que j'ai prises.*
> J'ai d'ailleurs tout redémonté pour inverser les disques.
> ...



Bonsoir!

bravo pour ce tuto, et ses multiples réactions.

1) Toutefois, quand tu dis "le plus haut", tu parles macmini remonté et ordre de fonctionnement classique, ou bien mac mini retourner en cours de démontage? La chaleur du 5400tr d'originelle va t'elle pas "usée" un peu le SSD, qui se retrouve, si je comprend bien au final et après ton démontage, au raz sous le capot alu avec la pomme?

2) Un site US expliquais que la nappe vide était bien la plus rapide, les deux nappes sont elles alors vraiment identiques?

3) Enfin, y'a t'il une influence du coup, si les nappes sont identiques, dans l'ordre des disques sous le FINDER?

Bonne journée à vous tous,

Cordialement,

Nicolas


----------



## Genuis (18 Octobre 2011)

> 1) Toutefois, quand tu dis "le plus haut", tu parles macmini remonté et  ordre de fonctionnement classique, ou bien mac mini retourner en cours  de démontage? La chaleur du 5400tr d'originelle va t'elle pas "usée" un  peu le SSD, qui se retrouve, si je comprend bien au final et après ton  démontage, au raz sous le capot alu avec la pomme?



Je suis un peut d'accord, j'aurais tendance à mettre le SSD sous le HDD pour éviter qu'il ramasse toutes la chaleur du HDD.




> 2) Un site US expliquais que la nappe vide était bien la plus rapide, les deux nappes sont elles alors vraiment identiques?



Je sais pas ou cette infos à été péché mais c'est du grand n'importe quoi ! le SATA 3 c'est une norme ! Tout les port SATA 3 sont identique ! Il n'y en a pas de plus rapide ou de plus lent. Le SATA 3 a une vitesse de transfère de 6Gbits/sec quelque soit le port utilisé.


----------



## codemfr (18 Octobre 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Je suis un peut d'accord, j'aurais tendance à mettre le SSD sous le HDD pour éviter qu'il ramasse toutes la chaleur du HDD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1201731

par exemple, sur l'excellent sit macrumors, le 1er à avoir tester "en réel" cette installation!

cdlt,

Nicolas


----------



## RedPower (14 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai acheté un SSD OCZ Vertex 3 90GB.

Je possède le Denrnier Mac Mini après Mi-2011.

Quelle Nappe dois je acheté pour l'ajout du SSD en conservant le 500GB d'origine ?

- 076-1391 ou 922-9560 


Si Genius tu as le lien concernant une éventuel mise a jour du Vertex 3 90GB il ne sera peut être pas a jour même neuf donc ton aide me serait précieuse pour cette éventuelle mise a jour lien vers ton tuto ou lien vers le nouveau firmware si tu as ?

Et surtout comment vérifié si sa version de Firmware est pas déjà a jour ?

Un Grand Merci mon petit Mac Mini va devenir une fusée ^^


----------



## RedPower (14 Novembre 2011)

RedPower a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai acheté un SSD OCZ Vertex 3 90GB.
> 
> Je possède le Denrnier Mac Mini après Mi-2011.
> 
> ...




Bon j'ai trouver sur un forum anglais qlq infos, les deux nappes sont exactement pareils ^^

J'ai aussi trouver ton Tuto Genuis tres interessant mais franchement il pourrais developper un outil pour Mac ... Je pense que mon ssd qui va m'etre livré sera a jour nous sommes a la version 2.15 du firmware j'essaierai de verif a l'instal la version installé sur le ssd mais Si franchement pas la derniere je ne pense pas m'embeter a graver booter Linux Live et effectuer tt le manip sa semble affreuseme relou et peut pas vraiment necessaire sur un ssd quasi a jour non ?


----------



## mralexkiwi (14 Novembre 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Oui le Mac Mini gère le SATA 3 (6Gbit/s)


C'est pas toujour le cas, moi j'y ai branché un Corsair Force 3 en SATA 3 et sa ne marche pas.
J'ai vu dans certain forum que tout les disque en SATA 3 n'était pas compatible.
Vous allez me dire "Pourquoi ?", et bien cela reste un mistère.

Sinon, super le Tuto.


----------



## storme (14 Novembre 2011)

mralexkiwi a dit:


> C'est pas toujour le cas, moi j'y ai branché un Corsair Force 3 en SATA 3 et sa ne marche pas.
> J'ai vu dans certain forum que tout les disque en SATA 3 n'était pas compatible.
> Vous allez me dire "Pourquoi ?", et bien cela reste un mistère.
> 
> Sinon, super le Tuto.



Mon Crucial M4 en sata3 et trim activez me convient bien finalement


----------



## ExSter (9 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ces infos et ce post.

Je vais recevoir mon MAC MINI. J'ai pris l'entrée de gamme (celui à presque 600&#8364.

J'ai déjà pris un peu d'avance et j'ai commandé sur Materiel.net : 
- 1x SSD Crucial M4 128Go SATA3 - 2,5"
- 2x G.Skill SO-DIMM DDR3 4 Go PC10600 SQ ==> 8 Gb ! 

Cependant, voilà quelque fois où je traine sur iFixit et je ne vois plus jamais de STOCK pour le KIT intitulé : "
Mac Mini Dual Hard Drive Kit".

J'ai donc besoin des outils nécessaires pour la manipulation montage du SSD + RAM, mais également de cette fameuse nappe.

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me renseigner où je pourrais trouver ce KIT autre part que chez eux ? J'ai peur de me retrouver avec un MAC MINI et SSD + RAM que je ne peux même pas monter :rateau:

Merci d'avance pour votre feedback.


----------



## storme (9 Décembre 2011)

ExSter a dit:


> Cependant, voilà quelque fois où je traine sur iFixit et je ne vois plus jamais de STOCK pour le KIT intitulé : "
> Mac Mini Dual Hard Drive Kit".



Il ne faut pas y allez quelques fois, mais plusieurs fois par jour, il sont approvisionnées en petites quantités a chaque fois, et cela part trés vite.

Me concernant, c'est comme cela que j'ai réussis a avoir le miens.

Et laisser sont adresse mail pour une alerte ne sert pas a grand chose, il ne mont jamais contacté.


----------



## ExSter (9 Décembre 2011)

storme a dit:


> Il ne faut pas y allez quelques fois, mais plusieurs fois par jour, il sont approvisionnées en petites quantités a chaque fois, et cela part trés vite.
> 
> Me concernant, c'est comme cela que j'ai réussis a avoir le miens.
> 
> Et laisser sont adresse mail pour une alerte ne sert pas a grand chose, il ne mont jamais contacté.



Merci à toi pour l'info pour l'email et pour la disponibilité. 

Mais je désespère de jour en jour...


----------



## storme (9 Décembre 2011)

Pour info, a 22h44 il y en a 30 de dispo


----------



## ExSter (10 Décembre 2011)

storme a dit:


> Pour info, a 22h44 il y en a 30 de dispo





Génial ! 
Merci pour ta précieuse info, je viens de me commander le kit, grâce à toi !
Bonne nuit !! ;-)


----------



## storme (10 Décembre 2011)

De rien, c'est en cherchant une autre info que je suis tombez dessus.

Bon WE


----------



## ExSter (18 Décembre 2011)

Voilà, je viens de terminer mon upgrade Mac Mini : 

Origine : Mac Mini i5 2,3 Ghz - 2 GB (2x 1GB) - 500 Go HDD Hitachi
Maintenant : Mac Mini i5 2,3 Ghz - 8 GB (2x 4GB G.Skill) - 500 Go HDD Hitachi + 128 Go SSD Crucial M4

Pour information, j'ai placé mon SSD "en dessous" du HDD d'origine (lorsque vous démontez la capsule noire en dessous du mac mini, ce n'est pas mon SSD mais le disque dur que l'on voit). Donc lorsque le mac est installé et fonctionne normalement, le SSD est le + haut des 2, le + près de la face avec le logo APPLE. 
J'espère avoir bien fait et bien avoir compris ce truc de "upper" et "lower" dont on parle. 
Suis-je bon ?

Pour ce faire, j'ai utilisé 3 liens : 
1) Vidéo de OWC, très bien faite mais ils ne font que le remplacement du HDD d'origine, pas le rajout d'un second : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkaRS6w5l1o&feature=related

2) Vidéo de TechDC, mais c'est un peu barbare comme méthode et parfois pas très parlante : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=HTvUGLF8NPs&gl=FR&hd=1

3) Les photos d'origine de mon kit iFixit. Détaillé, mais pas pratique car "photos" et donc statique. C'est également tricky car ils passent par le démontage COMPLET et non partiel comme je l'ai fait : 
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/Installing-Mac-Mini-Mid-2011-Dual-Hard-Drive-Kit/6275/1

J'ai rencontré 2 difficultés. 
La première était d'enlever la nappe d'alimentation du ventilateur (fan). Dans les vidéos je pensais les voir tirer sur la nappe d'avant en arrière, mais en fait il suffit juste de la soulever vers le haut en s'aidant d'un tournevis ou l'outil plat en plastique fourni dans le kit. 
La deuxième était le placement des 2 disques sans forcer et en essayant de m'assurer que ce placement était le bon. 

J'ai pris +/- 1h30 car j'ai galéré pour cette nappe et je visionnais bcp les vidéos. 
A refaire, je pense que ca ne me prendrais pas + de 30 min. 

Je reviens donc sur ma question : Ai-je fait le bon placement des disques ?


----------



## storme (18 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Pour info, est pour en finir avec cette légende, j'ai testé mon SSD système dans les 2 emplacements, et j'ai exactement les même débits 

Donc, profite de la nouvelle vitesse de ton Mac et ne te tracasse pas avec ceci.

D'ailleurs, si tu regarde bien sur Ifixit, il disent aussi, avec test à l'appuis que l'emplacement importe peut


----------



## ExSter (18 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Il faut cependant que je puisse maintenant installer OSX Lion sur mon SSD ce qui s'annonce un peu délicat car il a du mal a être reconnu au lancement.

Bon je cherche encore un peu...


----------



## storme (18 Décembre 2011)

Si tu n'a pas cloné ton DD avant, sur un Mac mini 2011, après vérification auprès d'Apple, lion serra réinstallé depuis les serveurs Apple 

Tu a bien un Lion officielle 

Bien sur, tu n&#8217;oublie pas de formater ton SSD via utilitaire disque en Mac OS étendu (journalisé), avec le format de partition GUID


----------



## C@cTuS (18 Décembre 2011)

Petite astuce pour tous ceux qui ont un mac mini 2011 sous Lion : 

lorsque le SSD est monté, au préalable il faudrait une clé usb Lion ( à vous de trouver comment faire ) :

Vous démarrer sur la clé usb , vous lancez l' Utilitaire de Disque . Vous cliquez sur une partition ( peu importe laquelle ) , vous allez dans l' onglet Restaurer , puis en source vous mettez le système Os X Lion qui est sur le disque dur d' origine , et en Destination , la partition du SSD  , appliquez .  Cela va copier le contenu du système mais va aussi recréer la Recovery HD sur le SSD. Une fois que c ' est fait , vous pouvez démarrer sur le SSD et repartitionnner sans crainte le disque dur d' origine .


----------



## ExSter (18 Décembre 2011)

@ Storme : En fait je n'avais pas "formaté" le SSD. Je l'ai fait avec l'utilitaire de disque, en Mac OS étendu journalisé. Je n'ai pas vu le fameux "GUID" dont tu parles.

Oui c'est un Mac officiel : Mac Mini mid-2011, donc MAC OS X LION est installé sur la partition recovery (cachée) du disque existant. 

Pour la création de la clé USB, j'ai trouvé sur le web, sauf que mon Mac était déja fourni avec LION ! Je ne l'ai pas téléchargé depuis l'App Store, donc je n'arrive pas à savoir comment créer cette fameuse clé USB. 

A l'heure où je vous parle, j'ai fais (peut-être la bétise de) réinstallation de MAC OS X LION et j'ai choisi mon SSD comme destination. 

Cependant il est en train de réaliser un "Téléchargement des composants supplémentaire" "Temps restant : 1h ..." :-(


----------



## storme (19 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Le format de partition GUID se trouve dans les options utilitaire disque quant tu formate.

Pour l'installation de Lion, il faut être un peut patient, il y a pas loin de 3Go a télécharger, mais ça va allez 

Bon courage.

PS : et a l'heure ou je te répond, tout doit être finis depuis longtemps


----------



## ExSter (19 Décembre 2011)

storme a dit:


> Le format de partition GUID se trouve dans les options utilitaire disque quant tu formate.



Hello,

Non je n'ai pas trouvé de référence vers format "GUID". 

L'utilitaire disque, je le lance depuis les préférences système, mais je n'ai aucune mention de "GUID" nul part. 

En effet, ce matin le téléchargement + install étaient fini. 

Par contre, il faut vraiment que je trouve le moyen de réaliser le Backup de cette partition RECOVERY du disque dur d'origine, vu qu'il n'y a aucun CD/DVD de source ou boot recovery fourni dans la boite. 

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## storme (19 Décembre 2011)

ExSter a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Non je n'ai pas trouvé de référence vers format "GUID".




Pour le format de partition GUID, ici :


----------



## storme (19 Décembre 2011)

ExSter a dit:


> Par contre, il faut vraiment que je trouve le moyen de réaliser le Backup de cette partition RECOVERY du disque dur d'origine, vu qu'il n'y a aucun CD/DVD de source ou boot recovery fourni dans la boite.
> 
> Merci pour votre aide.




Cela ne sert a rien, elle se trouve aussi dans EFI du Mac mini, étant moi même avec 2 SSD et donc plus le DD d'origine, en cas de réinstallation de Lion, soit avec un clone que j'ai fait avec CCC, soit comme tu l'a fait, directement depuis les serveurs d'Apple


----------



## ExSter (19 Décembre 2011)

D'accord. 
Merci pour l'info.

Sinon, je vais voir quelle serait la possibilité de créer un DVD ou clé usb avec les données de recovery téléchargées depuis les serveurs de Apple. Il y a bien des données temporaires sauvées qque part. 

Je dois pouvoir restaurer mon Mac Mini sans avoir de connexion internet...


----------



## storme (19 Décembre 2011)

ExSter a dit:


> Sinon, je vais voir quelle serait la possibilité de créer un DVD ou clé usb avec les données de recovery téléchargées depuis les serveurs de Apple. Il y a bien des données temporaires sauvées qque part.
> 
> Je dois pouvoir restaurer mon Mac Mini sans avoir de connexion internet...



Alors la, je peut pas te dire (bien qu'il me semble que ces dernières sont effacé quant Lion s'installe, a vérifier), mais pourquoi ne pas faire comme moi, un petit disque dur externe en USB, tu clone ton système dessus (avec CCC, par exemple), en cas des soucis, tu peut démarrer dessus (touche ALT au démarrage), et en cas de restauration, rien a télécharger, et ton système est sauvegardé avec toutes tes applications, réglages...etc...etc

Quant j'ai fait ma manip pour restaurer sur mon SSD fraichement installé, ca ma pris moins 1/4 d'heures, et hop, mon système nickel, comme je l'avez laissé, fonctionnelle


----------



## C@cTuS (19 Décembre 2011)

C' est bon ExSter , j' ai répondu à ton Mp


----------



## storme (19 Décembre 2011)

C@cTuS a dit:


> lorsque le SSD est monté, au préalable il faudrait une clé usb Lion ( à vous de trouver comment faire )



Je pense qu'il sais faire depuis ton MP


----------



## C@cTuS (19 Décembre 2011)

Il m' a envoyé tout de meme un Mp pour savoir, je lui ai répondu


----------



## storme (19 Décembre 2011)

Je voulez dire, il sais faire grâce a ton MP


----------



## C@cTuS (19 Décembre 2011)

ah


----------



## ExSter (20 Décembre 2011)

Merci bcp pour vos informations !

J'ai finalement réalisé une clé USB sur base de la partition Recovery HD. 
(Grace notamment a un tuto qui expliquait comment monter cette partition, après l'avoir listée avec : diskutil list) 
Donc, je n'ai pas l'image full de 4Gb mais bien de +- 2Gb et je dois télécharger depuis le site d'Apple. 

Un ami m'a proposé de reprendre sa version complète achetée sur l'Apple Store, mais je vais attendre de voir si c'est réellement nécessaire.

Merci encore !


----------



## storme (21 Décembre 2011)

ExSter a dit:


> Donc, je n'ai pas l'image full de 4Gb mais bien de +- 2Gb et je dois télécharger depuis le site d'Apple.



Je pense que tu a sur ta clé USB se qui se trouve déjà d'origine dans l'EFI de ton Mac mini, c'est a dire linstallateur, qui après se connecte aux serveurs Apple pour télécharger le reste


----------



## ExSter (21 Décembre 2011)

storme a dit:


> Je pense que tu a sur ta clé USB se qui se trouve déjà d'origine dans l'EFI de ton Mac mini, c'est a dire linstallateur, qui après se connecte aux serveurs Apple pour télécharger le reste



Tout à fait exact. 

Je voulais réaliser le nécessaire pour qu'en cas de changement de disque, je ne sois pas bloqué et ne pas pouvoir réinstaller mon OSX.


----------



## storme (21 Décembre 2011)

Le plus simple reste quant même un clone 

Pas besoin de connexion internet, en 1/4 d'heures tu retrouve ton Mac dans l&#8217;état ou tu l'avais laissé.


----------



## C@cTuS (21 Décembre 2011)

storme a dit:


> Le plus simple reste quant même un clone
> 
> Pas besoin de connexion internet, en 1/4 d'heures tu retrouve ton Mac dans létat ou tu l'avais laissé.



Oui c' est ce que j' ai cité plus haut, et ça recrée la partition Recovery automatiquement


----------



## ExSter (21 Décembre 2011)

Ok pour le clône. 
Mais je préfère utiliser mon NAS Synology (lorsque j'aurais terminé de l'installer et configuré) pour avoir la fonctionnalité de Apple TimeMachine backup.


----------



## thespaz (2 Janvier 2012)

Pour apporter un peu d'eau au moulin. J'ai réalisé une installation en utilisant le kit iFixit. J'ai remplacé le DD d'origine par un SSD 160Go + un deuxième DD de 750Go (7200 tr/m).

Je confirme les dires des personnes qui ont suivi les instructions sur iFixit: cela se passe très bien si on suit les instructions à la lettre.
Au départ, j'ai voulu faire le changement de DD sans démonter le macmini mais cela s'est avéré plutôt hasardeux et difficile. Au final et contrairement à ce que l'on pourrait croire, c'est bien plus facile de tout démonter pour placer correctement le deuxième DD.
Pour ce qui est de l'ordre, j'ai mis le SSD en haut et le DD en bas et je ne vois pas de soucis dans tout cela.
Enfin, avant de se lancer dans l'aventure, je conseille d'utiliser CCC pour cloner le système. Aucun soucis ensuite pour le reporter sur le SSD. En plus cela permet de partir de DD vierges et ne plus se coltiner l'ancien DD si on veut tout changer.
Petit point d'attention. Lors du remontage, j'ai eu quelques petites frayeurs avec le bloc alimentation. Ne pas essayer de forcer. Au pire reprendre la manip calmement et tout se passera bien.
Au final, l'opération m'a pris environ 1h30 et c'est  vraiment pas compliqué mais il faut je recommande vivement d'avoir le kit iFixit. Et ça vaut vraiment le coup je pense!

Bon courage à tous.


----------



## storme (2 Janvier 2012)

thespaz a dit:


> Je confirme les dires des personnes qui ont suivi les instructions sur iFixit: cela se passe très bien si on suit les instructions à la lettre.
> 
> Au final et contrairement à ce que l'on pourrait croire, c'est bien plus facile de tout démonter pour placer correctement le deuxième DD.



Oui, est surtout cela permet avec un démontage complet, de parfaire l'installation, si non, c'est un peut au chausse pied 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h25 ----------




thespaz a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de l'ordre, j'ai mis le SSD en haut et le DD en bas et je ne vois pas de soucis dans tout cela.



Exactement, j'ai testé mon SSD système sur les 2 emplacements, aucunes différences de débits entre les 2 montages 

D'ailleurs aujourd'hui, si je ne regarde pas avec l'utilitaire disque, je suis incapable de me rappeller dans quelles ordres sont monté mes 2 SSD


----------



## C@cTuS (3 Janvier 2012)

Je confirme , aucun souci que le SSD soit monté dans l' un ou ll' autre emplacement  , et de même aucun problème avec le disque d' origine .


----------



## jsmyls (3 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour les feedback!
Personne n'aurait un kit et/ou une nappe en rab pour une petite transaction?


----------



## GilbertC (4 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour

Ma petite expérience d'installation d'un SSD crucial avec le kit IFixit.

J'ai rencontré 3 difficultés :

- Une imprécision du mode opératoire du IFixit étape 14. On parle de 3 vis. Seulement 2 sont à enlever, la troisième a déjà été démonté avec le ventilo.

- Il faut forcer pour retirer la carte mère. J'ai faillit abandonner à ce stade pensant avoir oublié une vis ( la fameuse troisième vis de l'étape 14)

- Et enfin la plus grosse difficulté la remise en place du disque d'origine bien positionné. Sinon impossible de fixer la grille antenne wifi. Malgré les encoches arrière, on a aucun point de repère.

Sinon très content: silence absolu quand on éjecte le DD.

Lancement des applications instantané

Démarrage du mac en 20 s au lieu de 50. J'ai 8Go de mémoire vive qui doivent rallonger le temps de démarrage.

Cordialement


----------



## storme (4 Janvier 2012)

GilbertC a dit:


> la plus grosse difficulté la remise en place du disque d'origine bien positionné. Sinon impossible de fixer la grille antenne wifi. Malgré les encoches arrière, on a aucun point de repère.



+1 sur se point précis, cela va beaucoup mieux en plaçant le Mac mini a la verticale, de cette manière, le SSD ou le DD s'engage beaucoup plus facilement dans les petits silenblocs arrière 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h40 ----------




GilbertC a dit:


> Démarrage du mac en 20 s au lieu de 50. J'ai 8Go de mémoire vive qui doivent rallonger le temps de démarrage.
> Cordialement



Une petite question a se sujet, installation de Mac OS X par quelle méthode, clone, Time machine ou clean install ?

Pour le reste, oui, après avoir gouté au SSD, difficile voir impossible de revenir a un DD classique pour l'OS


----------



## GilbertC (4 Janvier 2012)

storme a dit:


> Une petite question a se sujet, installation de Mac OS X par quelle méthode, clone, Time machine ou clean install ?
> 
> Pour le reste, oui, après avoir gouté au SSD, difficile voir impossible de revenir a un DD classique pour l'OS



Bonjour

Clone du système installé sur le DD. Ce même système avait fait l'objet d'une clean installe lors du passage à Lion.

Cordialement


----------



## storme (4 Janvier 2012)

GilbertC a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Clone du système installé sur le DD. Ce même système avait fait l'objet d'une clean installe lors du passage à Lion.
> 
> Cordialement



Bonjour,

Merci pour la réponse, j'avais procédé de la même manière, clone via CCC du DD neuf avec Lion sur le SSD 

Cordialement.

PS : ma question était en rapport avec le problème que certaines personnes semble rencontrer avec le temps de démarrage relativement long en procèdent avec un clone, et qui semble résolu après une clean install.
_Pour ma part, 17 secondes entre l&#8217;appui sur le bouton On et l'écran de login._


----------



## juanosx (3 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens d'acheter un mac mini 2.5 et d'installer un Crucial M4 256g grâce à votre post.
Je voulais vous remercier pour votre aide.

Opération à coeur ouvert avec le kit de iFixit en suivant les photos mais surtout la vidéo de iFixit.
Installation du M4 sans soucis en gardant le DD d'origine
Clonage du système sur le M4 avec superduper et redémarrage avec sur ce dernier.
Les performances sont au rendez vous ! c'est très agréable.

Je n'ai pas mis  à jour le firmeware du M4 ... trop compliqué pour moi pour le moment.
Trim enabler ne gère pas le M4... on verra bien.

à+


----------



## storme (3 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir,

Et oui, avec un SSD le mini est vraiment top !

Par contre, si il n'est pas avec la dernière version firmware 309, je t'encourage vivement a la faire


----------



## oyoyoy (16 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir

et d'abord merci pour ces photos. 

Alors, j'ai voulu installer un SSD Crucial M4 de 128, effectué toute la procédure d'Ifixit avec le kit, remonté sans difficultés, et là... ben le SSD n'apparaît nulle part. Pour être sûr, j'ai tout redémonté, tout remonté, et... même résultat.

si quelqu'un a une idée???

Bon, en attendant, l'ordinateur fonctionne, mais j'avoue être un peu déçu de n'avoir pas mon beau SSD rapide.

Merci à tous et bonne soirée


----------



## oyoyoy (16 Avril 2012)

oyoyoy a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> et d'abord merci pour ces photos.
> 
> ...



Et oué, je me cite : alors en fait, j'ai redémonté le tout et inteverti les deux disques. Et là : surprise, le premier disque n'est plus reconnu. Donc c'est la nappe qui est morte. J'ai écrit à iFixit pour voir... mais si jamais quelqu'un a une nappe inutilisée, faites moi signe.

Bonne soirée


----------



## ExSter (17 Avril 2012)

oyoyoy a dit:


> Et oué, je me cite : alors en fait, j'ai redémonté le tout et inteverti les deux disques. Et là : surprise, le premier disque n'est plus reconnu. Donc c'est la nappe qui est morte. J'ai écrit à iFixit pour voir... mais si jamais quelqu'un a une nappe inutilisée, faites moi signe.
> 
> Bonne soirée



Essayes sur eBay avec la référence inscrite sur la nappe.

A+


----------



## cnsteph (26 Avril 2012)

Salut a tous Une question a ceux qui ont un ssd en meme temps qu un hdd:
Si le systeme est sur le ssd, est ce que le hdd rsete en sommeil tant qu il n est pas sollicité ?
Ou bien faut il le demonter manuellement a chaque fois que l on veut qu il s arrete ?
Merci d avance.


----------



## ExSter (27 Avril 2012)

Il me semble que le HDD se met en "veille".
Pour la simple et bonne raison que lorsque tu essayes d'atteindre ton disque en double cliquant dessus, la fenêtre se freeze pendant 3-4 secondes avant d'afficher le contenu et de pouvoir y accéder.

J'en déduis qu'il se met en veille, mais reste cependant alimenté.


----------



## cnsteph (27 Avril 2012)

Ok j'en prend note.
Pas d'autres retours ?


----------



## aldrich14 (21 Juin 2012)

J'ai installer un SSD crucial 128Go dans mon macmini mid 2011, l'installation c'est plutôt bien passée en utilisant le kit ifix, avec une difficulté pour débrancher le ventilateur. 
J'ai simplement installer le SSD dans l'emplacement libre avec la mappe fournie dans le kit.
installation clean de os Lion sur le SSD via une clés usb. Le dossier home se situe sur le DD d'origine de 500 Go.

Mon soucis depuis j'ai des ralentissements du système avec l'ordi qui se fige régulièrement ça peu durer de 10 a 30 seconde avant de repartir, j'ai la roue multicolore. durant le blocage seul la souris bouge. meme itunes se fige. puis cela repart jusqu'à la prochaine fois ( toutes les 5 a 10 minutes) j'ai refait une nouvelle installe mais pareil.
j'ai changer la Ram c pareil. je pense tout redemander pour voir si ce n'est pas un problème de mappe. quelqu'un a t il une idée?


----------



## C@cTuS (21 Juin 2012)

ton Crucial est a jour ?

Remets ton dossier Home sur le SSD, le disque Apple est un 5400rpm , c'est une grosse m**** .


----------



## aldrich14 (21 Juin 2012)

C@cTuS a dit:


> ton Crucial est a jour ?
> 
> oui il est a jours,
> 
> Remets ton dossier Home sur le SSD, le disque Apple est un 5400rpm , c'est une grosse m**** .



visiblement si je n'utilise que le ssd c'est bon mais des qu'il y a des accès au disque apple cela pose problème. Passer le dossier home sur le SSD je l'ai fait cela ne change rien car je dois mettre mes documents et photos sur le HD. Le SSD est trop petit pour tout y mettre


----------



## C@cTuS (22 Juin 2012)

C est surement les temps d accès au HD d origine qui te donnent des ralentissement ; lorsque le système passe sur le HD il a du mal a suivre ( je rappelle que c est un disque 500GB "bas de gamme" , 5400rpm !!) .

fais comme moi , mets 2 SSD dans le mac mini


----------



## ExSter (22 Juin 2012)

J'ai remarqué la même chose. 

J'ai un SSD CRUCIAL M4 avec le disque dur d'origine sur lequel je n'ai laissé que les installations et backup. 

J'ai hésité à mettre mon dossier /home sur le disque dur mais à vrai dire, cela me fait peur de perdre de la rapidité et réactivité. 

Moi aussi j'ai remarqué que de manière aléatoire, lorsque je charge un soft, ou que je surfe tout simplement, le MAC se fige avec la petite roue multicolore qui s'affiche. 
C'est vraiment aléatoire. 

Personnelement, je n'ai PAS mis à jour mon SSD. Je l'ai reçu, installé comme ça, et installé OSX Lion dessus sans rien faire d'autre. Serait-ce le problème ?


----------



## C@cTuS (22 Juin 2012)

Il me semble qu il y avait certains problèmes ( peut être qu'un seul ? ) sur les Crucial , il doit y a voir une mise a jour par là  : http://www.crucial.fr/eu/help/ssd/index.aspx?source=web   de janvier 2012 .


----------



## ExSter (22 Juin 2012)

Je vais le mettre à jour et faire un feedback après.

Perd-t-on les données si l'on procède à cette mise à jour ?


----------



## aldrich14 (22 Juin 2012)

Pour info mon disque est a jour, il m'a été vendu en rev 309 donc la dernière. 
Mais c'est vrai que ses ralentissements aléatoires comme cela sont agacent, mon mac mini me sert iniquement a faire de la retouche photo, et ma base de donnée aperture ne rentre pas sur le SSD....

Je vais essayer remettre mon dossier home sur le SSD (le mettre a l'abri sur un DD externe) et voir si cela continue sans aucune données sur le HD.

Pour info dans le moniteur système voici le trou qui se produit, par ex la je transfert un gros fichier (70 Go) du SSD vers un disque  RAID FW 800 externe
https://www.dropbox.com/s/mat299y89raum96/activité%20disque.jpg


----------



## aldrich14 (22 Juin 2012)

Premier test : j'ai vidé le HD interne de 500 Go et remis le dossier home sur le SSD.
après 30 min d'utilisation sous aperture (avec une petite bibliothèque ) bien meilleur réactivité, mais j'ai tout de même eu deux freeze. Par contre cela dure beaucoup moins longtemps.

Je vais tenter de virer le HD du mini pour voir si avec le SSD seul cela continue.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h57 ----------

SSD seul dans le macmini... toujours le meme problème. cela ne viens donc pas du DD 500Go


----------



## C@cTuS (23 Juin 2012)

la nappe du SSD ? ou peut être une défaillance du SSD en lui meme ? je ne sais pas sil existe des tests pour disques SSD


----------



## aldrich14 (23 Juin 2012)

Pour le SSD je l'ai mis dans mon MBP et aucun problèmes. Pour tester la nappe je vais y mettre un autre disque pour voir. Je vous tiens au courant mais plus je lis les forums, plus j'ai l'impression que cela ressemble au bug du contrôleur sata 3, qui a normalement été résolu avec la mise a jour de l'EFI et  la MAJ du M4...


----------



## aldrich14 (25 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Probleme résolu, finalement mon mac n'était pas à jour.... pourtant il a quelques jours et l'utilitaire de mise a jours ne me signalait rien.... J'ai telechargé la mise a jour de l'EFI 1.6 et je l'ai installée. Plus de problèmes depuis.

Alex


----------



## franciscus (9 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour j'ai rencontré un problème avec une configuration similaire.

Configuration : Mac mini mi-2011 Intel core i5 2,3gHz 2 Go RAM HDD 750Go, Mac Os X Lion
installation d'un SSD Crucial M4 128Go au moyen du kit iFixit.

Symptômes : lenteur extrême lors du formatage ; impossible d'installer le système que ce soit au moyen de la partition recovery, de l'Internet recovery ou de Carbon copy cloner (les temps estimés dépassaient plusieurs jours).

Mise à jour de l'EFI => aucun changement.

Traitement :
Re-démontage complet et inversion de la position des disques : le SSD devient lower et le HDD upper (et donc inversion des nappes, la nappe d'origine reliant désormais le SSD à la carte-mère).

Résultat :
Vitesse redevenue normale, système réinstallé avec Recovery, tout fonctionne et vite.

2ème problème : température extrême (95°C d'après smcFanControl). L'utilitaire indique que le ventilateur ne tourne pas.

Cause : mauvaise connection entre le ventilateur et la carte-mère.

Solution : ouverture du boîtier et reconnection.

Résultat : tout fonctionne normalement.


----------



## ExSter (19 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai rencontré un problème après avoir mis à jour le firmware de mon SSD Crucial M4. 
Depuis, lorsque je démarre sur le SSD, le chargement se bloque sur la pomme au démarrage et impossible d'aller plus loin.
En démarrant avec la partition recovery, je vais sur l'utilitaire disque et je constate que les données de mon SSD sont toujours bien présentes. 
Comment faire pour résoudre ce problème sans effacer tout le disque ?

Voici les étapes de ma mise à jour : 

1) SSD Mise à jours vers version *0309*
2) Mise à jour vers *000F
*3) Tentative de mise à jour vers *010G* mais au BOOT du CD du Firmware, le démarrage se bloque. Donc annulation, redémarrage de l'iMac.

Serait-ce le fait que mon SSD n'ait pas pu se mettre à jour ? 

Comment puis-je solutionner ce truc ?


----------



## knonball (23 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour, quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?

J'ai fait toutes les étapes selon iFixit mais pas possible de retirer même d'un mm la carte mère (j'ai pas l'outil spécifique mais apparemment, on peut utiliser deux petits tourne vis comme ici : http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/131012/mettre-a-niveau-son-mac-mini-2011-pour-moins-cher/2).

La seule chose bizarre dans le démontage, c'est au niveau de l'étape 14 (http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing+Mac+Mini+Mid+2011+Hard+Drive+Replacement/6422/2)
à l'emplacement de la vis jaune, eh bien il n'y en a pas, juste un trou comme quand j'enlève la vis orange.

Est-ce que quelqu'un à déjà eu ce problème ? Evidemment un tout grand merci si qqun peut me venir en aide, bonne soirée,


----------



## Smacks (3 Novembre 2012)

Ou est-ce que je peux acheter une nappe pas trop cher quand même


----------

